# Easy Blanket or Wrap pattern



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

This simple pattern can be used for a blanket or wrap.

I used worsted weight yarn and us size 7 needles....


Cast on odd number of stitches depending on how wide you want it.

Row 1) knit

Row 2) knit 1, purl 1 to end

Repeat these two rows until you reach desired length.

NOTE: Sides may curl. To keep this from happening I suggest casting on enough stitches for a border. I suggest a garter stitch border.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you martimac57. Simple patterns like this are perfect for hot muggy days when you're too hot to tackle anything complicated, but you still want to knit something.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol... I totally agree. You could also call this a no-brainer project. No repeats to have to remember. Use a bigger needle size to create a different texture.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I like no brainers. Thanks.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Great generic pattern for blankets and shawls


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

I love generic patterns. I just don't have brain power since the kids have been home from school


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

You also get a nice effect on both sides with

row 1] knit 2 purl 1

row 2] purl

especially in a firmish yarn.


----------



## martimac57 (Apr 21, 2012)

That is what I like about this pattern. Very versatile


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. Just what I was looking for!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 12, 2014)

:idea: To keep edges from curling, while working the blanket/wrap use a moss stitch (k1, p1 for the 1st eleven stitches and the last eleven stitches of each row -- on return row of moss stitch you will p the k stitches and k the p stitches) the field will be in the original stitch pattern.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Byrd said:


> :idea: To keep edges from curling, while working the blanket/wrap use a moss stitch (k1, p1 for the 1st eleven stitches and the last eleven stitches of each row -- on return row of moss stitch you will p the k stitches and k the p stitches) the field will be in the original stitch pattern.


My throughs, as well. Just be sure you use an odd number of stitches on the border, so you will always begin with a knit stitch going either way. I generally use a five-stitch border-k1, p1, k1, p1, k1. Your suggestion of an eleven-stitch border would work as well.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Do I start w/ a bottom garter stitch and how many rows. I made a sweater pattern using this stitch. Used the 'wrong side' because it's so much prettier.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

i love discussions like this!!!!! it's like sitting down with good friends who share..wait...that's really what is happening here!!!
julie


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It's a wonderful (and caring) group. We're all interested in each other. Makes for a very congenial crowd.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture of the blanket, I'd love to see the stitch pattern.


----------

